# NZC - Nzuri Copper



## alphman (4 October 2007)

This one caught my eye today so I thought I'd start my first thread on it! :

*Security:* Regal Resources Limited
*ASX Code:* RER
*No. Shares:*  50,121,056
*Last Sale:* $0.125
*Market Cap:* $6,265,132
*Debt:* Nil
*Cash:* Not enough
*Location:* Laverton, WA
*Total Resource:* 613,738oz Au (3.19g/t)
*EV/oz:* $10.21
*Status:* Producer
*Website:* http://www.regalresources.com.au/

*Summary:*
First gold pour occurred back in June '07.  Scoped to produce 25,000oz over 16 months from their Menzies Prospect (2,350,241t @ 3.69g/t for 279,150oz) at an average cash cost of $432/oz providing an indicative net cash flow of $7-8m by end of '08. 

Dropped to all time low today of $0.125 for no apparent reason.  The same price was reached during the August credit crisis.  Gold price has been on the rise since then although some profit taking was seen in the past 24 hours.

Currently in discussions with "larger" ASX-listed companies to JV other prospects.  

Potentials include but not limited to (my opinions only):
 - RRL - $5m in bank.  Primarily a JV vehicle.  Existing projects surround all RER prospects.
 - CRE - Cashed up and hungry.  Good grades at Eucalyptus to add fuel to existing project.
 - AAM - $5m in bank.  Looking to maintain 300Koz/yr increase in resources.
 - MON - Karlgoolie/Leonora region.  Could pick up Menzies, other prospects may be too far.
 - SAR - Within the region.  Could snap up Eucalyptus but not sure if they are looking to increase.
 - NAV - $10m in bank.  Distance may not be economical.


*Personal Comments:*
Considerable size resource with decent grades.  Lots of activity within the region.  Could be a target for takeover especially with EV/oz of under $11.  Does anyone here have any experience as a shareholder of RER as I would love to hear what your thoughts are.


*Resource Summary ('-' is a placeholder for alignment):*
==============================================
---Menzies: 2,350,241t @ 3.69g/t for 279,150oz
Eucalyptus: 2,160,265t @ 2.51g/t for 174,158oz
-Mt Korong: 1,050,000t @ 2.74g/t for -92,354oz
---Yerilla: --131,286t @ 5.09g/t for -21,472oz
---Malcolm: --142,182t @ 8.72g/t for -37,816oz
==============================================
-----Total: 5,977,896t @ 3.19g/t for 613,738oz
==============================================


----------



## insidetrader (11 October 2007)

there are guys around perth talking this one up...have been for a few weeks now...could be because of liquidity demands...dunno...but the Julian Grill factor scares me away...


----------



## bowman (19 May 2009)

Interesting volume going through lately.

Does anyone have any knowledge of this particular Coal to Liquid technology?

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090508/pdf/31hhfc1y4mb7fg.pdf


----------



## bowman (20 May 2009)

Rising volume again today.

I wish I had some more info on this Coal to Liquid technology. It seems to be a new and therefore commercially unproven process with all the risk that entails.

Holding a small parcel and watching how this current selling/buying plays out.


----------



## bowman (26 May 2009)

Merryl Lynch and UBS have been accumulating during this month, with most of the sell volume coming through Etrade.

Most of the trading at .039 and .04


----------



## bowman (18 June 2009)

Investor presentation released yesterday, with a pilot UCTL plant scheduled for Q1 2001. I now have a small position to hold, and will look at any trading oppportunities as well.

There's been a steady feed at 4 cents for the past month so it may be worth watching for the end of this overhang (if it hasn't already happened).

Energy Infrastructure and Resources Ltd. has become a substantial holder with 15.42%.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090617/pdf/31j34v85lmmk7q.pdf


----------



## surfingman (4 January 2010)

Is anyone watching this one still? I might buy a parcel in the next few days for a short term trade.

The UCTL pilot plant is getting closer which is expected to be delivered in January.

UCTL is a pretty exciting technology if t proves to be commercial, check this link for details. The process turns coal to liquid for refining at oil refineries for products such as diesel and kerosene.

Also the W10 which is a process being lab tested to create high level of methane from brown coal, see the website for more details.

Regal holds the rights for both of the processes worldwide.

The are 600 million shares outstanding the same directors as Red Sky Energy.


----------



## surfingman (5 January 2010)

Up 29% today with solid volume I bought a small parcel on open, I went to sell and the whole office building lost internet connection for over 3 hours! Got it back at about 5pm!


----------



## gypsysbt (5 January 2010)

Yea I bought in last week at .041 cents so real happy with price movement today up 29% on big volume with no news so maybe a positive announcement coming? I don’t know. 

The drilling of monitoring bores at its Oak Park Pilot Site were due to be completed by end December and testing of the underground coal to liquids is due to be completed by end of first quarter 2010 so I am holding it for now and might try and get some more tomorrow.

regards 
mick.


----------



## surfingman (5 January 2010)

gypsysbt said:


> Yea I bought in last week at .041 cents so real happy with price movement today up 29% on big volume with no news so maybe a positive announcement coming? I don’t know.
> 
> The drilling of monitoring bores at its Oak Park Pilot Site were due to be completed by end December and testing of the underground coal to liquids is due to be completed by end of first quarter 2010 so I am holding it for now and might try and get some more tomorrow.
> 
> ...




I think the delivery of the UCTL plant should be soon that should get it moving, great entry at .041

Another large volume day would be great there was alot of resistance around the .06 probably because mark thats the exercise price for the oppies.


----------



## gypsysbt (27 January 2010)

this is looking strong now up the last 2 trading days on good solid volume now at .064 cents if it can push through 7 cents i recon its off to the races.


----------



## basilio (24 August 2010)

This little minnow got butchered yesterday.* Dropped from .02 to .012 !*

Apparently one of their projects is just not stacking up.


----------



## ryanando (19 February 2011)

Anyone think there is gains to be had on RER both in the short term and long term? it seems like it has potential for a significant increase


----------



## AllAussie (18 April 2012)

Should be getting results from drilling in DRC anytime soon.  Anyone else following this company?


----------



## springhill (27 June 2012)

New Gold Discovery at Ngoy Prospect, South Kivu Project, Democratic Republic of Congo
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120627/pdf/42723lsjvwvj2v.pdf

Highlights:
• Exploration drilling intersects high-grade gold mineralisation at two soil anomalies along the 5km Ngoy trend,           South Kivu Project, Democratic Republic of Congo
• Best down hole intervals include;
• NGODD005 – 31.5m @ 5.63g/t Au (includes 10.5m @ 12.47g/t Au)
• NGODD010 – 9.9m @ 4.45g/t Au (includes 6.45m @ 6.20g/t Au)
• NGODD011 – 13.85m @ 4.11g/t Au (includes 3.1m @ 13.21g/t Au)
• NGODD012 – 37.55m @ 8.09g/t Au (includes 8.7m @ 30.36g/t Au)
• Highest grade intersection includes 1m @ 115.5g/t Au (NGODD012)
• Mineralisation comprises quartz-sulphide veins surrounded by broad halo of lower-grade, quartzsulphide
  stock-work veins
• Several holes intersected finely disseminated, visible gold
• Mineralisation remains open in all directions at southern anomaly drill site
• Gold in soil mineralisation along 5km shear zone remains open to the north and south
• First phase 3,020m exploration drilling program completed on schedule
• Further drill results to be released during July 2012
• Follow-up exploration to assess overall resource potential

Nice grades, only a couple shallower than 100m though. Way too many shares on issue for mine.
Has been beat way down further than previous posters comments.


----------



## System (7 February 2017)

On February 7th, 2017, Regal Resources Limited (RER) changed its name and ASX code to Nzuri Copper Limited (NZC).


----------



## Country Lad (11 January 2018)

This was last night's chart and I made a mental note to myself to buy it at or just after open as it was a goer for sure.

A new note to myself - write it down next time so I don't forget or set a conditional buy order when otherwise occupied.
Up 16% today. Duh.


----------



## greggles (30 May 2018)

Nzuri Copper has raised $6 million via a share placement and convertible loan. 

$3.1 million is to be raised via an institutional share placement at 25.5c per share and $2.9 million from major shareholder Tembo Capital through an interest-free, unsecured loan of $2.9 million, convertible at the same issue price as the placement.

The proceeds will be used to progress ongoing early-stage development work and engineering for the Company's flagship 85%-owned Kalongwe Copper-Cobalt Project in the DRC, fund the SX-EW testwork program for the planned Stage 2 expansion and continue its multi-pronged copper-cobalt exploration program.

The NZC share price dropped down towards the placement price after the announcement and is currently trading at 26c.


----------



## System (16 March 2020)

On March 12th, 2020, Nzuri Copper Limited (NZC) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between NZC and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in NZC by Xuchen International Limited.


----------

